# BMW 2800 Automatic



## Crocker7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone can give me some general advice. I'm looking at a 1970 2800 sedan, that's for sale. It's an automatic. Thanks!


----------



## mosearch (Oct 4, 2006)

Go for it. Check out the e9 forum for more detail...use the e3 sub-forum.


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## Crocker7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Crocker7 (Nov 8, 2014)

*E9 sub forum E3?*

I can't seem to locate that forum. Can someone point me in that direction?


----------



## Mike Goble (Jan 7, 2016)

Crocker7 said:


> I can't seem to locate that forum. Can someone point me in that direction?


https://www.e9coupe.com/forum/


----------



## Crocker7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks.... again!


----------

